# Conquest GMT -- My first Longines



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

I've been eyeing the Conquest GMT for months. I've read the handful of reviews out there, and watched the YT videos on it. Even though I didn't need one, I managed to buy one by accident (right?) on eBay last week. I'd been considering one from Jomashop, but one in good condition came along at a good price and I pulled the trigger. I really like it so far. The GMT is practical for me as a fairly regular business traveler. And the watch is dressy enough that I can pair it with a suit. I wear suits only a handful of times annually, so I didn't want to pick up a true dress watch. The design is beautiful without being overdone. I like just about everything about it. The only complaint I have is not the height, but that its boxiness exacerbates the height and makes it wear taller. Anyway, here are some pics of the new acquisition:


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

BriarAndBrine said:


> I've been eyeing the Conquest GMT for months. I've read the handful of reviews out there, and watched the YT videos on it. Even though I didn't need one, I managed to buy one by accident (right?) on eBay last week. I'd been considering one from Jomashop, but one in good condition came along at a good price and I pulled the trigger. I really like it so far. The GMT is practical for me as a fairly regular business traveler. And the watch is dressy enough that I can pair it with a suit. I wear suits only a handful of times annually, so I didn't want to pick up a true dress watch. The design is beautiful without being overdone. I like just about everything about it. The only complaint I have is not the height, but that its boxiness exacerbates the height and makes it wear taller. Anyway, here are some pics of the new acquisition:
> 
> View attachment 8152538
> 
> ...


I've been eying one of these as well. Thanks for posting your thoughts.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Great watch congratulations


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

Very nice GMT, and perhaps even nicer in person. Congrats!


----------



## Raymond9010 (Aug 12, 2013)

I like how the GMT function is extremely legible.


----------



## _Ludovico (Sep 2, 2014)

I have one in blue. It's also my first Longines, and first good quality Watch for that matter, apart from my Steinhart Ocean one vintage red. I love it, it really shines, it's easy to read, it looks classy and sporty at the same time. The GMT is also very useful when I travel. Build quality is very high. The polish is superb. I don't regret buying it one second. 

I don't own higher end watches but I travel alot and have seen most brands and watches in real life. I'd say beauty Wise it's up there, although I know it's subjective, and I'm obviously biased.

I must be honest though, for me Jacquet Droz is the ultimate dream still 

Enjoy your new Watch !

BTW, it looks awsome in all dial color variations !

Thanks for the movement pics


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats! I have the blue... and it looks great on NATOs...if you get the right combo.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

heboil said:


> Congrats! I have the blue... and it looks great on NATOs...if you get the right combo.


That blue is stunning.


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

_Ludovico said:


> I have one in blue. It's also my first Longines, and first good quality Watch for that matter, apart from my Steinhart Ocean one vintage red. I love it, it really shines, it's easy to read, it looks classy and sporty at the same time. The GMT is also very useful when I travel. Build quality is very high. The polish is superb. I don't regret buying it one second.
> 
> I don't own higher end watches but I travel alot and have seen most brands and watches in real life. I'd say beauty Wise it's up there, although I know it's subjective, and I'm obviously biased.
> 
> ...


I'm impressed with all the same points as you. The brushed and polished pattern in the finishing is really nice. My other watches are all brushed, so this one has a much dressier look than they do. The blue looks fantastic, and was my first choice...but as I said, this purchase was somewhat unplanned. The auction was for the silver dial, so I went for it.



heboil said:


> Congrats! I have the blue... and it looks great on NATOs...if you get the right combo.


That looks good! I don't have any NATO straps, but have been considering one for my Steinhart Ti500. I really like the look of this one on the bracelet, but am thinking leather might be a nice option too. Have you tried any other combos?


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Big Congratulations on a gorgeous watch! The dial is stunning. I have the sunburst blue dial model and agree with everything you said about the GMT being a fantastic watch. In addition to looking great, mine is very accurate. I can't pass up the opportunity to shamelessly post a pic of mine. Enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

Congratulations! I love everything about the watch. I acquired a blue dial model recently but the bracelet is small by one link. and the previous owner has lost the other links. so its on shell cordovan strap right now. if anyone has an extra link to sell please please pm me, it looks lovely on a leather strap but I am a bracelet guy  thanks.


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

seabiscuit23 said:


> Congratulations! I love everything about the watch. I acquired a blue dial model recently but the bracelet is small by one link. and the previous owner has lost the other links. so its on shell cordovan strap right now. if anyone has an extra link to sell please please pm me, it looks lovely on a leather strap but I am a bracelet guy  thanks.


Have you tried calling Longines USA? I bought mine used, and the previous owner mistakenly put regular conquest links on it which were 1mm too wide. They fit, but the finish pattern was backwards the edges were off by .5mm per side. I contacted Longines directly and bought links from them after unsuccessfully searching for them online.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I went and looked at one. I was put off by the size; which is a real shame because as your example shows, it is a great looking watch.


----------



## azonic225 (Jun 15, 2015)

congrats on the GMT, How do you like the bracelet?


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

BriarAndBrine said:


> Have you tried calling Longines USA? I bought mine used, and the previous owner mistakenly put regular conquest links on it which were 1mm too wide. They fit, but the finish pattern was backwards the edges were off by .5mm per side. I contacted Longines directly and bought links from them after unsuccessfully searching for them online.


Thanks. I got one already from another WIS.


----------



## Vance83 (Sep 12, 2015)

Very nice. Great looking watch!!!


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Congratulations on your purchase. I have a coworker with the exact same watch and it is a lovely piece. My only complaint about it is that the watch is it's a bit thick. If they could shave a couple mm's off the case height then it would be superb.


----------



## fthomas (Jun 24, 2016)

Hasaf said:


> I went and looked at one. I was put off by the size; which is a real shame because as your example shows, it is a great looking watch.


I am considering purchasing the Conquest GMT, but do not have the opportunity to see one in person. What specifically about the size is bothersome to you.

I live overseas and return to the States frequently. Theft and crime issues are certainly not a problem where I frequent in the States, but home always has the potential of snatch and grab / petty crime (not sure robbery is petty) and I don't want something that draws to much attention. So, an extremely large watch might lead to unintended attention.

I snorkel and spend time in the ocean and don't want to have to worry about "water resistance". I don't need a dedicated dive watch. Also, I frequently spend quite a bit of time outdoors so the watch will definitely have cosmetically handle moderate or less use. I'm not concerned about the build quality on Longines.

Any thoughts?


----------



## _Ludovico (Sep 2, 2014)

For fun...
View attachment DSC04293.jpg


----------



## Wrangler_Man (Jul 4, 2016)

Nice!!!


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

I took my wife to the races yesterday. Had to sport the Longines there.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

BriarAndBrine said:


> I took my wife to the races yesterday. Had to sport the Longines there.
> 
> View attachment 8925842


Del Mar? Well done.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

paper cup said:


> Del Mar? Well done.
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


Yes, indeed. It was a good time.


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

My silver dial at San Diego's beautiful Mission Bay


----------



## tzagu (Mar 19, 2008)

Does anyone know why this is only 5Bar water resistant? It has a screw down case back and crown, right?
Also this is part of the Conquest line which all have 30bar water resistant. Why is this so much lower?


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

tzagu said:


> Does anyone know why this is only 5Bar water resistant? It has a screw down case back and crown, right?
> Also this is part of the Conquest line which all have 30bar water resistant. Why is this so much lower?


I guess it's to give the Hydroconquest line more of a purpose. There is no good reason for providing a poor water resistance.


----------



## fbdyws6 (Jan 5, 2011)

Love the silver dial.


----------



## chronomanic (Jan 7, 2019)

tzagu said:


> Does anyone know why this is only 5Bar water resistant? It has a screw down case back and crown, right?
> Also this is part of the Conquest line which all have 30bar water resistant. Why is this so much lower?


It has a screw down case back, but not a screw-down crown.


----------



## o_justin (Jul 25, 2018)

fbdyws6 said:


> Love the silver dial.


 It is nice, but I'm definitely partial to the blue. 😁


----------



## Signals678 (Feb 18, 2019)

BriarAndBrine said:


> I've been eyeing the Conquest GMT for months. I've read the handful of reviews out there, and watched the YT videos on it. Even though I didn't need one, I managed to buy one by accident (right?) on eBay last week. I'd been considering one from Jomashop, but one in good condition came along at a good price and I pulled the trigger. I really like it so far. The GMT is practical for me as a fairly regular business traveler. And the watch is dressy enough that I can pair it with a suit. I wear suits only a handful of times annually, so I didn't want to pick up a true dress watch. The design is beautiful without being overdone. I like just about everything about it. The only complaint I have is not the height, but that its boxiness exacerbates the height and makes it wear taller. Anyway, here are some pics of the new acquisition:
> 
> View attachment 8152538
> 
> ...


Beautiful piece, enjoy!


----------

